# [Gento] Problème lors de l'installation

## Torak

Bonjour,

malgré les heures de recherches effectuées sur le forum et sur internet, je ne trouve que très peu d'informations similaires à mon problème.

peut être n'ai-je pas cherché avec les bons mots clé, quoi qu'il en soit je me retrouve bloquée :/ j'ai donc pris une vidéo 

(désolé pour la qualité de la vidéo, je n'ai pas eu d'autre choix que d'utiliser mon portable)

Lien de la vidéo : https://youtu.be/2C5q_tzwL3U

Quelques informations sur mon pc :

Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7 Black Edition

De base j'ai Windows 8.1 (64 bits)

J'ai voulu faire un dualboot, j'ai donc installé et configuré rEFInd (comme on peut voir au début de la vidéo)

J'ai ensuite téléchargé une version de gentoo sur leur site : livedvd-amd64-multilib-20160514.iso

Je l'ai gravé sur un DVD-rw de 4GB environ donc y a la place.

Si vous ne voyez pas bien sur la vidéo, je vous explique le problème par écrit : 

Premier problème (je sais pas si ça en est un, mais l'écran se rapetissie d'un coup

j'attends ensuite la fameuse ligne : 

 *Quote:*   

> livecd¯# :

 

et là j'ai un écran noir, avec juste un petit caractère en haut à gauche, et la souris qui peut se balader.

J'ai attendus dix minutes tout à l'heure, et ça m'a mis sur le bureau de Gentoo, j'ai pas trop compris si ça fait partie

de l'installation, mais ça ne ressemble pas du tout aux méthodes que j'ai trouvé sur le net, et aux documents d'installation

présent sur leurs sites.

Merci d'avance, et bonne journée !

----------

## guitou

Hello

Le plus probable est un plantage su serveur X. Rebascule sur une console (Ctrl+Alt+F1, ou F2, F3...) et explore les logs (/var/logXorg.0.log notamment) pour confirmer que c'est bien ca le souci.

++

Gi)

----------

## Torak

Merci pour ta réponse,

Alors en faisant ctrl+alt+F1 comme tu m'as indiqué, je retourne à la console précédente avec le "livecd¯# :"

j'ai fais donc un grep sur les erreurs présentes dans le fichier Xorg.0.log :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [     77.609] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> [     77.684] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV117
> ...

 

j'ai voulu commencer par paramétrer mon réseau vu que j'ai accès à la console maintenant,

cependant, je n'ai qu'une interface réseau autre que l0, qui s'appelle wip7s0 et impossible de paramétrer quoi que ce soit...

----------

## guitou

Hello.

J'admets que l'installation en ligne de commande n'est pas tres glamour a l'usage, mais pourtant ô combien instructive.

Plusieurs options/pistes s'offrent a toi:

-continuer ton install en mode ligne de commande

-modifier les options de boot du liveDVD pour avoir un X fonctionnel

dans les 2 cas, il te faudra de toute facon trouver moyen de faire marcher ton wifi (je suppose que wip7s0 est un module wifi, peut-etre a tort)

-tester l'install depuis un autre support live (SystemRescueCD ou autre) qui gere ton wifi et ta video "out-of-the-box"

Perso, a ta place je gratterais un peu sur le net pour glaner des infos sur tes cartes video et reseau pour denicher les options idoines et continuer avec le liveDVD, avant de tester un autre support (qui ne marchera p-e pas mieux)

Donc pour resumer:

Cote carte reseau: trouver une otion de boot qui fonctionne avec ta carte, au pire en mode degrade.

Cote carte wifi: apprendre a la configurer (n'y connaissant rien, je ne saurais t'orienter, mais je doute que l'info soit trop difficile a denicher)

++

Gi)

----------

